# Aluminum 26x SK frame, polishing tips?



## Nickinator (Feb 15, 2017)

Work continues on the restoration of the '39 Monark SK 26x, with major props to John A. who repaired the frame beautifully. 

So, onto the sanding/polishing. Tho' I have hand polished a few aluminum frames in the past (thx for the SmithBrite 2 @pedal_junky) and done some light sanding, this one is going to require a much deeper sanding, with a lot more polishing- it was a farm bike, picture gravel roads and a damp barn....

Any tips? Orbital electric sander? Grits of sandpaper? Recommended products, compounds?

Thanks!
Darcie and Nick


----------

